# ***OFFICIAL*** Rory MacDonald vs. B.J. Penn Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope Penn can make this a scrap early on. One thing I don't like about BJ is his bottom game. For such a BJJ stud his guard game has looked average in MMA fights. When it should be the opposite because he isn't a guy that likes to go for TDs. 

I still think on the feet Penn dots Rory up. But Rory won't look to trade much. And I don't see little Penn sweeping big ass Rory. This is a 145er vs. a 185er. 

Rory by UD.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BJ by KO, hopefully....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Penn is going to try to take Rory down calling it now. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rooting for Penn...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope and would love to see Penn pull this one out but sadly I don't think its gonna happen. MacDonald is on a role looks like he has no where to go but up at the moment, while Penn is more on the decline and hasn't shown the ability to handle top notch welterweights in a long time. Penn does often make a decent fight of it so I wouldn't be surprised to see him have his moments especially on the feet and early in the fight but eventually I think McDonald will over power and wear Penn down allowing him to control the fight winning a decision.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Please BJ, win this fight, and with a bloody fashion!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rory retires Penn for good.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Penn by KO or sub round 1.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't bet against Penn knowing he is bringing in some true high level training partners. 
Josh Thompson, Pat Healy, Tyrone Woodely and Ben Askren. About freaking time. 

But am I the only one who thinks its weird Josh Thompson went to train with BJ considering Fitch had a tantrum and wouldn't let BJ go train at AKA.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Penn mauls Rory.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think win or lose this is the fight that will make Rory for the rest of his career. I think it goes one of two way where it is either an epic fight of legendary proportions or its a fight were Rory believed his hype and leaves kinda embarrassed in his performance but either way I think it will make him a better fighter for having taken this one.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rory all day, he's been so impressive. Very natural fighter, yes he's surrounded by great guys but you can see in the chaotic parts in the Condit and Diaz fights, he's a very powerful, natural fighter as well.

Time to pass the torch, you're too old to rock, no more rocking for you Penn! But if you do win this fight it'd be epic.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I hope Penn can make this a scrap early on. One thing I don't like about BJ is his bottom game. For such a BJJ stud his guard game has looked average in MMA fights. When it should be the opposite because he isn't a guy that likes to go for TDs.
> 
> I still think on the feet Penn dots Rory up. But Rory won't look to trade much. And I don't see little Penn sweeping big ass Rory. This is a 145er vs. a 185er.
> 
> Rory by UD.


This....sadly


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

I really hope BJ's cardio is on point. If it is, I think he takes it by tko/sub. I wonder if an immediate takedown is something he's considering as well. Either way I don't want to see a gassed BJ getting his face smashed into the canvas for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i don't know what to think of this fight. at first it was like yeah exciting first round then Rory will smash.. Now though, Penn looks in good shape and i mean in better shape than we have EVER seen him... even if his cardio isn't at an elite level, he will be faster and far more explosive and be able to keep it up for possibly two rounds instead of just one..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Penn is going to try to take Rory down calling it now.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I thought so too....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be quite interested to see what would happen if Penn did infact land a takedown and end up in a dominant position. He is most definitely the superior grappler but will be at a significant strength disadvantage I would imagine.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

What's Rory actually good at? Like I mean, really good at, one area in his game where he excels over all or most of his opponents?..... He hasn't got one.

People ramble on like he's the next big thing, the next champ, this great prospect, but if you ask me, he's just another Charles Oliveira. A stupidly over hyped prospect.

Rorys biggest advantage is his strength. He's a strong guy and punches hard. His striking defense is sloppy, his take downs aren't pretty either. People also like to casually forget or ignore just how badly Condit beat the snot out of him in round three. Rory could have auditioned for a part in a Pan's Labyrinth sequel at the end of that fight.

BJ wins via being the better over all fighter.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What's Rory actually good at? Like I mean, really good at, one area in his game where he excels over all or most of his opponents?..... He hasn't got one.
> 
> People ramble on like he's the next big thing, the next champ, this great prospect, but if you ask me, he's just another Charles Oliveira. A stupidly over hyped prospect.
> 
> ...


Rory is good at everything, he's a modern fighter. If he's not having his way in one area, he can take the fight in a different direction with confidence.

And if you want to quote the Condit fight, Rory was handling him very well, winning the first two rounds in all areas. He said himself it was too much too soon, big opponent on the main card for his second UFC fight. Experience lose him that fight, not skills.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm pulling for my boy BJ in this one. I hope he kicks a**!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Rory is good at everything besides his bottom game, i expect BJ to shoot for the TD sometime in the first and put a beating on him, you know BJ has been watching the Condit fight and taking notes.. i really hope his updated physique has some cardio to go along with the strength boost..


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Rory is good at everything, he's a modern fighter. If he's not having his way in one area, he can take the fight in a different direction with confidence.
> 
> And if you want to quote the Condit fight, Rory was handling him very well, winning the first two rounds in all areas. He said himself it was too much too soon, big opponent on the main card for his second UFC fight. Experience lose him that fight, not skills.


Sorry, I should have rephrased the post to great instead of good. Rory isn't great at any thing.

If you look at all of the great fighters and great champions out there, they all have that one area in which they are light years ahead of their opponent, and then on top of that they are also very good in all other areas.

Example:

GSP: excelling wrestling ability, well rounded every where else.
Anderson: Striking god, well rounded in all other areas
Jones: Monster wrestler, well rounded every where else
JDS: Most feared hands in the division, extremely hard to get a hold of and take down.

These great fighters all have that one thing in common. The one area where they really shine in and stand out from the crowd, and then the solid all round game to go on top of that.

With people hailing Rory as "the next GSP", "the future of the division", I'm not sure which aspect he's great in, I'm struggling to work it out. He's like a Martin Kampmann. Good in all facets of the game, but not outanding in any particular area and I don't think with such a skillset he'll ever become champion. I don't think he'll get past BJ or Kampmann for that matter.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

thats a good point, i wonder who would be the favorite if this was Rory vs. kampman.. Rory is a lot like kampman he just hasnt faced the same caliber fighters that kampman has


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Rooting for Penn as always.

Base on recent record, dont count on Penn's cardio against WW. But he is still a threats against any top WW in the first round. He was pretty even against GSP during the 1st round of their 2nd fight and looking good against Fitch and Diaz during the 1st round of their fights. Penn need to take this via KO/TKO during the 1st round. 

But if this goes beyond the first round, chances is Penn might be overhelm by Rory. 

Either way, WAR PENN!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, Diaz and Fitch are my two favorite UFC fighters at the moment and Penn made both of them look silly for a brief moment at the beginning of both of those fights.

The problem for Penn is when the other guy gets out of the position he picks up his ball and goes home. 

The only time I've ever seen Rory in a bad position, he caved and got TKO'd so I think that's a good sign for Penn in this fight. 

But the second that bell rings at the end of the first round, Rory wins. Penn has to stop him in the first.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

BJ please win this omg if he does I am going to go insane.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Yeah, Diaz and Fitch are my two favorite UFC fighters at the moment and Penn made both of them look silly for a brief moment at the beginning of both of those fights.
> 
> The problem for Penn is when the other guy gets out of the position he picks up his ball and goes home.
> 
> ...


Someone else gets it.

This has always been Penn's problem, he has no heart. As soon as a fight doesn't go his way, thats it. He has no ability or will to come from behind. Like you say, Penn wins in the first round, or he has no chance.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rory's standup is overrated, it simply isn't very good. Certainly not at the level of BJ's boxing. I could see BJ doing to Rory what he did to Hughes in their 3rd fight. Rory is a beast on the ground but his technique on the feet especially his head movement is no better than average. 

Penn by KO round one or two.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ sounds insanely motivated, has done all the right things in camp brought in the right people and just wants to remind everyone he is one of the greatest of all time. 

Rory sounds dismissive like he is looking past BJ and like he is enjoying living up life and his new found fame. That isn't to say he is being lazy but he doesn't seem to be taking it as serious as BJ. (Did I really just type that? Seems so strange)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't believe people are still falling for the "Penn is is great shape" lies once again. You would think after several times of him disappointing that people would start to get the picture. 

Penn needs a 1st round finish. Because he will gas again, like he usually does.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I can't believe people are still falling for the "Penn is is great shape" lies once again. You would think after several times of him disappointing that people would start to get the picture.
> 
> Penn needs a 1st round finish. Because he will gas again, like he usually does.


Hard to argue that for sure... however I also remember a fifth round BJ Penn chomping at the bit like a wild dog in the Sanchez fight... that was actually the moment that won me over for Penn, you could read his thoughts seemingly saying "if I have to take this guys head off, this isn't going to the judges".. and he damn near did.

Havind said that, I also think Rory is a freak of nature... I don't think he's overrated, and I think he is the future... Rory has everything to gain here in my opinion. Should he lose, I don't think he'll lose much hype, most will chalk it up to BJ coming to fight the way he should...

This is actually one of the most interesting fights I can remember in years.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I can't believe people are still falling for the "Penn is is great shape" lies once again. You would think after several times of him disappointing that people would start to get the picture.
> 
> Penn needs a 1st round finish. Because he will gas again, like he usually does.


Part of it is true, and part of it is hype. Even Rogan has been known to make the statement, 'Your job as BJ's opponent is to not give him a reason to get off the couch and into the gym' and that statement has some truth to it. Penn has a hard time staying motivated for an 8 week training camp, he likes to take time off and not be serious. If you give him a reason to be in his best shape it isn't just his cardio that is better, ALL of Penn is better. 

So I guess a better statement would be "A motivated BJ" rather than an "In shape BJ".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Part of it is true, and part of it is hype. Even Rogan has been known to make the statement, 'Your job as BJ's opponent is to not give him a reason to get off the couch and into the gym' and that statement has some truth to it. Penn has a hard time staying motivated for an 8 week training camp, he likes to take time off and not be serious. If you give him a reason to be in his best shape it isn't just his cardio that is better, ALL of Penn is better.
> 
> So I guess a better statement would be "A motivated BJ" rather than an "In shape BJ".


He seem motivated at the start of the Fitch fight. Like he was all business. Then he gassed...

I know they didn't want it at first. But seemed motivated for the Diaz fight. Looked good in the first. And gassed. 

What happens if Penn loses? Where does he go when he is 
1-4-1 in his last 6? DOes he retire again? What happens if it is the 3rd round and huge as Rory is on top of him while he is gassing out? What will motivation do for him then?

I hope he looks good. And I expect him too early on. But Penn says this before every fight. I and all of you have seen this from him before. He couldn't be motivated enough to face the #2 WW Jon Fitch. He wasn't motivated enough to go 3 rounds with Nick Diaz and possible title implications on the line. But some how he is motivated for a 23 year old kid that doesn't have a name yet in MMA? Seems odd.

For as long as Penn continues to fight he will always talk well and persuade others into thinking this is "it". How he's fed up with something. How he has realized something. How he is in teh best shape of his life. Penn is great at hyping a fight and talking up his new found motivation.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't bare watching BJ get beat up again I hope he wins this.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He seem motivated at the start of the Fitch fight. Like he was all business. Then he gassed...
> 
> I know they didn't want it at first. But seemed motivated for the Diaz fight. Looked good in the first. And gassed.


Answer me this, who keeps up with the likes of Nick Diaz and Jon Fitch in terms of cardio? Fitch's record is full of guys that though they could hang with him and "take him into deep waters".

No, those are bad examples. When he looked gassed against Hughes in their initial rematch, that is an example of an out of shape and not motivated Penn.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He seem motivated at the start of the Fitch fight. Like he was all business. Then he gassed...
> 
> I know they didn't want it at first. But seemed motivated for the Diaz fight. Looked good in the first. And gassed.
> 
> ...


Yea this is true, Penn is too old and will never be in peak shape again, he tends to fail at cardio and I see him doing so this fight as much as any, or more.
If Rory is silly enough to stand with Penn then Penn with hurt him and probably finish him. Thing is tho, if (when) Rory decides to grapple with Penn, it won't take long for Penn to gas out. 
Penn has the grappling to beat Rory, just not the gastank and or the heart anymore.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Answer me this, who keeps up with the likes of Nick Diaz and Jon Fitch in terms of cardio? Fitch's record is full of guys that though they could hang with him and "take him into deep waters".
> 
> No, those are bad examples. When he looked gassed against Hughes in their initial rematch, that is an example of an out of shape and not motivated Penn.


Condit, GSP, Mike Pierce seemed to have enough against Fitch. Condit went 5 fresh rounds with Diaz. Penn went 1.

It is a 3 round fight dude. I don't care who you are facing. If you think you are still a top fighter you should be able to go 3 rounds vs. anyone. They are no bad examples. He gassed in round 2 vs. Diaz. He gassed the whole 3rd round vs. Fitch. We are talking 3 round fights...not even 5 round main events. 

Come on...His cardio sucks...you are being delusional.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Condit, GSP, Mike Pierce seemed to have enough against Fitch. Condit went 5 fresh rounds with Diaz. Penn went 1.
> 
> It is a 3 round fight dude. I don't care who you are facing. If you think you are still a top fighter you should be able to go 3 rounds vs. anyone. They are no bad examples. He gassed in round 2 vs. Diaz. He gassed the whole 3rd round vs. Fitch. We are talking 3 round fights...not even 5 round main events.
> 
> Come on...His cardio sucks...you are being delusional.


Condit never fought Fitch...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Condit never fought Fitch...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I misspoke. I apologize.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I misspoke. I apologize.


No worries I had to check myself.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Condit never fought Fitch...


Haha, shit, I was thinking, how did I miss that one?

Now I want to see it...


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Is Rory a better 'athlete'... Yes
Is he bigger and stronger than Penn... Yes


Sometimes a younger fighter has everything won on paper, but I really think the Prodigy has that X factor to win this. BJ is so well rounded, has the experience and has been through the battles.

Penn's biggest enemy isn't Rory, it's himself. If he can dig deep and survive the Mac truck coming at him, this fight is very winnable. Penn can't get caught on the cage, he'll get worn down, swept and GnP'd out. 

If he tags Rory standing, keeps him at bay and doesn't get taken down he'll win this fight.

Penn via UD. I need to see him lick those gloves like a cat (Sanchez fight) :hug:


----------



## cagetiger (Nov 16, 2012)

*Penn need's to come out aggressive*

I hope Penn demolishes Rory I think he's gotten way too cocky to quick. He has been a beast but calling out a hall of famer and bad mouthing BJ Penn was dumb.
Penn's gonna be fired up and hopefully KO's the talented Rory MacDonald.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The thing with Penn is you can usually tell how the fight is gonna go within the first round. If he has his way and is controlling the fight it's usually going to be a good night. If he gets controlled and is unable to land first then his will gets broken. I've seen it time and time again. 

Unless Rory makes a mistake or is overzealous this fight is his purely on his size. Yah he has the skills, but he's significantly stronger and that plays a role in the clinch, grappling, and on the ground. If Rory goes down to 155 I'd say BJ would take it 7/8 out of 10. 

It's 2012 everyone is well versed on all the techniques now. Sadly, size does matter especially if the combatants have equal skills.

If Rory wins he's the rising star and I wonder if he'll fight GSP. On the other hand I don't mind BJ winning at all as I like to root for the underdogs!


----------



## cagetiger (Nov 16, 2012)

*GSP vs Rory McDonald*



No_Mercy said:


> The thing with Penn is you can usually tell how the fight is gonna go within the first round. If he has his way and is controlling the fight it's usually going to be a good night. If he gets controlled and is unable to land first then his will gets broken. I've seen it time and time again.
> 
> Unless Rory makes a mistake or is overzealous this fight is his purely on his size. Yah he has the skills, but he's significantly stronger and that plays a role in the clinch, grappling, and on the ground. If Rory goes down to 155 I'd say BJ would take it 7/8 out of 10.
> 
> ...


I think down the line he will face GSP. He seem's a bit arrogant lately and really has nothing much to say about GSP that's positive. I think he will wanna fight GSP in 2013!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

cagetiger said:


> I think down the line he will face GSP. He seem's a bit arrogant lately and really has nothing much to say about GSP that's positive. I think he will wanna fight GSP in 2013!!!!


I doubt they will fight. Especially with Rory talking about fighting at 185.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> If Rory wins he's the rising star and I wonder if he'll fight GSP. On the other hand I don't mind BJ winning at all as I like to root for the underdogs!


Rory is talented. And I understand beating BJ Penn is more than records and what not, Penn is a vet who has skills.

But a win over Penn really does nothing much in my eyes. I mean it would be his best win by far, he has few if any real good wins. 

But he is fighting a washed up LW coming out of retirement. He is the 3 to 1 favorite. He SHOULD win this fight, it is served up on a platter to him to collect a "name". Penn isn't even a top 10 WW, his record at WW is god awful.

Like I said, beating Penn is bigger than what the records indicate. But I'm sick of young fighters knocking off over the hill past legends and everyone acting like they did the unthinkable. Thiago Alves knee'd Hughes in the face and people went ape shit as if it was so impressive. Cain KO'd an immobile Big Nog. Bader beats a fat Rampage who didn't care anymore. 

Rory should real dominate this fight if he is the prospect everyone thinks he is. Is young but has a lot of experience for a young guy, trains with GSP and one of the best gyms in the sport, has a massive size/strength advantage, has cardio advantage, is fighting a guy coming out of retirement who can't go more than 1 or 2 rounds. He should cruise.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

YES MY BODY IS READY!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> YES MY BODY IS READY!!!


Too bad BJ's isn't.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Too bad BJ's isn't.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


:confused05: no no no mister, my boy BJ. :thumb02:


----------



## cagetiger (Nov 16, 2012)

*BJ looks to be in shape!!!!!!!*

Seems like he's pretty cut this is BJ Penn we are talking about too!!!!! Both guy's look good to go can't wait to see this war!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ's face even looks less round in that pic, I am gonna be disappointed if BJ doesn't put on some mesmerizing performance that shocks the world. He looks intense, did all the right things to prepare and it gets said a lot but the guy legitimately looks to be in the best shape of his life. Rory is ****ed. The guy is talented but what besides size and strength is Rory so good at that will lead him to victory?


I got some good info for you all, BJ is a better striker than anybody Rory has ever fought with Condit being the only guy in the same stratosphere. BJ is the best grappler that Rory has ever fought by light years. Also BJ is very likely the best Wrestler that Rory has ever fought. Actually stop and examine Rory's record and its not really that impressive. Does anyone actually believe Che Mills would make it to round two with BJ? Lets be honest BJ looked just as good in the first round against Diaz and Fitch as Rory looked in the first round against some of these B-level fighters. BJ via domination that leaves everyone firmly back on his nuts.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Just shows how unlikeable Rory is when you read these threads on the forums.

People usually root for anyone to put a beating on BJ.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awww yeah - BJ is ready to go


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rory showed up at the weigh-ins in a suit? :laugh:

Oh wait... press conference? Okay, I'll let that slide because suits are awesome.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Penn looks to be in amazing shape, could he be physically the best his ever been? Also, his current training camp is a who's who list of fighters and his confidence is probably an all time great. He better win this or his going to break and call it quits, i'm sure.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Look at how much taller and bigger Rory is. I feel bad for BJ. He should have challenged em in at 162. BJ has to hope he hurts Rory early on or catches him in a submission. He's terrible off his back for some reason, but phenemonal when he has your back.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Look at how much taller and bigger Rory is. I feel bad for BJ. He should have challenged em in at 162. BJ has to hope he hurts Rory early on or catches him in a submission. He's terrible off his back for some reason, but phenemonal when he has your back.


The guy who won the mundials via mostly utilizing his guard? 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If BJ loses I might actually cry. He literally looks to be in the best shape of his life and he appears to have that fire to want to beat someone next to death again. 

WAR PENN!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The guy who won the mundials via mostly utilizing his guard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


His mma guard has been awful. His jitz in mma has been just plain underwhelming. He's never subbed someone off his back he never sweeps he just locks up and tries to avoid damage. And hit guard is not nearly as affective at welterweight.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> His mma guard has been awful. His jitz in mma has been just plain underwhelming. He's never subbed someone off his back he never sweeps he just locks up and tries to avoid damage. And hit guard is not nearly as affective at welterweight.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I'll agree with this. Off his back BJ has been very underwhelming when you consider how talented we all know he is. He basically throws up his rubber guard and seems to wait until they get stood up.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I'll agree with this. Off his back BJ has been very underwhelming when you consider how talented we all know he is. He basically throws up his rubber guard and seems to wait until they get stood up.


And it's a shit rubber guard too.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm really pulling for Penn, but I have to agree. His guard is not dangerous in MMA. Or at least it hasn't been up to this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> And it's a shit rubber guard too.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Eddie Bravo called BJ's rubber guard and foot-on-hip-control amazing on a Joe Rogan podcast after Frakie Edgar II.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> And it's a shit rubber guard too.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I don't agree with that. He has the best rubber guard in the UFC, probably mostly because he can do it without using his hands which most people can't do.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I don't agree with that. He has the best rubber guard in the UFC, probably mostly because he can do it without using his hands which most people can't do.


....it's the best in the ufc congrats he's the smartest kid on the short bus. He has never gone past mission control his rubber guard is shit.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Eddie Bravo called BJ's rubber guard and foot-on-hip-control amazing on a Joe Rogan podcast after Frakie Edgar II.


I've spoken to Eddie personally about rubber guard in mma. He thinks BJ is the best at it but he says the same thing I'm saying. He has good control from mission control but he never takes the next step. That's not good rubber guard. It would be like saying someone's back control is amazing but all they do is hold guys for five minutes. Yeah it's impressive control but if you can't take the next step you can't call it amazing.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

B.J. is one of my favorite fighters of all time and it goes without saying the man is a living legend. Having said that I dont think he can pull this off.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Suarez-PSL said:


> B.J. is one of my favorite fighters of all time and it goes without saying the man is a living legend. Having said that I dont think he can pull this off.


Basically this.

Keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> Someone else gets it.
> 
> This has always been Penn's problem, he has no heart. As soon as a fight doesn't go his way, thats it. He has no ability or will to come from behind. Like you say, Penn wins in the first round, or he has no chance.


Penn has plenty of heart and it showed in Diaz fight, he got beat up in the 2nd rd with one eye completely closed yet he still was walking forward in the 3rd and actually made it a close rd despite being gassed and hurt. the only time he has ever "quit" is when he is gassed and has a strong wrestler on top of him but there is not much you can do in that situation.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Rory is talented. And I understand beating BJ Penn is more than records and what not, Penn is a vet who has skills.
> 
> But a win over Penn really does nothing much in my eyes. I mean it would be his best win by far, he has few if any real good wins.
> 
> ...


Lol wut? Cain is the last person to beat a 100% healthy and in shape Nog.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Awww yeah - BJ is ready to go


Sweet, when BJ looks intense and can't stand still that is when he is a killer, when he is all calm and shit that is usually a bad sign.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

BJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> His mma guard has been awful. His jitz in mma has been just plain underwhelming. He's never subbed someone off his back he never sweeps he just locks up and tries to avoid damage. And hit guard is not nearly as affective at welterweight.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


How many elite fighters do we see submitted by somebody off there back? Its not BJ's guard its that frankly at an elite level the guard is virtually dead and has been from a long time.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> How many elite fighters do we see submitted by somebody off there back? Its not BJ's guard its that frankly at an elite level the guard is virtually dead and has been from a long time.


with some exceptions of course: Chael Sonnen...Fedor...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

is that a zit right on his nipple or a third nipple?

either way, kill the mutant, BJ! kill it with fire!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rory's jaw is getting bigger.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Despite being a BJ Penn fan, I thought Rory had this the moment they made this fight.

But looking at the press conferences and weight in, BJ hasnt look this good and fire up in a long long time. BJ look very well win this fight. But he has to take it in the 1st if not early 2nd round.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roidy Macdougal is going to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It's on!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rory told him to get the **** out of his face.

Should be interesting to see what happens if BJ gets his back, he had Diaz and Fitch's back but those two are better than Rory when it comes to ju-jitsu.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Considering what BJ looked like a couple of weeks out, I was a bit disappointed when I saw him at the weigh in, looked like the same old BJ Penn. Looks exactly the same as he did for the second GSP fight.

UFC 94:










UFC on FOX 5:










Don't be expecting anything remarkable. If BJ doesn't finish it early, Rory's going to overpower, grind and beat BJ up. Rory's the future of the division, and BJ's awesome, one of the greats of all-time, but I don't see him winning this fight. Rory's just too good, too talented, too driven and I see him dominating.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


>


Chael isn't an elite MMArtist, he's got great MMA wrestling, but that's it. And his body of work is distinctly mediocre.

Alistair's loss was a long time ago.

Fedor is the odd one out. I think he started believing his own press, and it cost him.

Either way, Toxic has a point. Submissions from the bottom are still happening even at a high level, but they're getting rarer. And Rory is very unlikely to get caught.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Chael isn't an elite MMArtist, he's got great MMA wrestling, but that's it. And his body of work is distinctly mediocre.
> 
> Alistair's loss was a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it only me thinking Rory looks like Kenny Florian younger brother?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Yawn.


Such eloquence, how can I compete?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Arianny will never look at you like that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> UFC on FOX 5:


All I see is Rogan in that picture...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think he looks better for sure.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lets do this BJ.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's time!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The myth of BJ Penn ends tonight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The myth of BJ Penn ends tonight.


Don't say such things. :sad01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The myth of there being a myth ends tonight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Macdonald's hair is quite easily the most annoying thing I've seen from a fighter. I'm completely impartial to this fight, but I'd love for BJ to lay him out just for old times sake.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I might just hate Rory more than any other MMA fighter these days, but I've just been burned by "motivated BJ" too many times these past few years.

But I still have hope!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Please BJ, please! DESTROY!

Edit: Goldberg..."The Progidy, the progidy, the progidy, excuse me, the prodigy"


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Whoa, Goldberg having some serious difficulty with pronouncing "Prodigy". 
Looks like he's been sampling Rogan's herb stash.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Prepare those tears, gentlemen.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Come on BJ


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Time for BJ to get ragdolled.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Come on BJ, kick some ass


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

War Rory!!!


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

BJ gonna bring the beat down


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Prepare those tears, gentlemen.


Stop that, I did not properly stock up tonight to watch BJ get demolished and cry.

It probably is the changing of the guard though, like Rogan says. Man, something about Rory is just creepy in the extreme.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm guessin Rory hits 2 suplexes this fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

WTF they didn't show BJ's walk in entrance?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Man I'm exicted, go BJ!


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Bj is going to give him a beating.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Motivated and in-shape BJ with pecs gassing in the first round?!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

BJ is fading...


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

This is done in my mind.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

This is sad. Rory is gonna take this.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

This is going to end ugly for BJ


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bad time to wear white pants BJ, I don't think I've seen someone look so frightened in the Octagon in a long time.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Motivated and in-shape BJ with pecs gassing in the first round?!


Looked like it. Pretty damned wobbly there, too.

Rory looking great.

Anything can still happen.

(go Rory - local boy, so I'm a fan)


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Too much of a size difference.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

BJ has no idea what to do with Rory's reach.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BJ can take a butt-kicking, I'll give him that.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet dirtbag Rogan is going to ask Bj about retiring after this.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What Rory is saying

"This is for Joe Stevenson"

"And This is for Diego Sanchez"

"and this this is for Andy Wang"


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Look at all that wonderful bacme Rory has. Hmmm..


lololol.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

This is painful to watch...


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Sucks for anyone that believed the Penn hype for the 100th time.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hey, my bacne is way worse! no drugs here, either. (well, other than that BC bud lol)


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

What a beating. BJ is not looking good here, the only thing he has going for him is heart and that heart is going to cause him damage.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

BJ go back to 155 or retire for real. Shit.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

jaycalgary said:


> I bet dirtbag Rogan is going to ask Bj about retiring after this.


Im sure he will, and bj needs to retire.
McDonald fights pretty good for a guy getting a blow job while he fights. Rogan loves him some rory..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rory is taking pity on BJ


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

OHKO said:


> This is painful to watch...


I'd say more shameful. I love BJ, but this is just pathetic. 

He talks about why he's not brought up when people talk about the legends(not that he isn't, he certainly is in my opinion) of the sport and this is why. 

Show up and gas before the first round is over repeatedly these days. All he is doing is tarnishing his own legacy in my personal opinion.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can certainly say I never thought Rory would dominate BJ on the feet like this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rory's either taking pity or having fun


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Sucks for anyone that believed the Penn hype for the 100th time.


I fell for it, again, but his is the last time.. He was a awesome fighter but that time has past.. I hope he retires..


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Announcers sure sound like hacks for Rory.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

meh good fight, rory, I guess.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Owned.

Totally owned.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It's not surprising that BJ is getting dominated. He's never beaten anyone not named Matt Hughes at WW.

Not so much a dominating fight for Rory as much as him beating up a guy many many times smaller than him. A win for him is elementary honestly.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Rory is a gigantic tool. Only Silva and the Diaz bros can do that. Everyone knows.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

Im a big Rory fan but stupid taunts and other things he is doing.. Annoys me.. Great Fighter tho..

BJ looked good for 3 minutes then... ,meh..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

But, but... he had pecs!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not a BJ fan by any means, but I can't wait to see Rory unconscious. That was pretty disrespectful, if not very impressive.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He's clowning him right now. At this point BJ needs to put it up, he's past his prime. No need to prove anything, he's already proved to be a legend. And good win for Rory, he' looked beast and his technique was on point. He gets to go home to Mike Ricci now and celebrate :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'd say bad sportsmanship on Rory's part but this was Karma, for the years of piss poor sportsmanship on BJ's part. The Bully was made to look like a jackass.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Quite possibly the least impressive thing I've seen this year.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Not only was BJ ridiculously smaller, but he was about 3 speeds slower than Rory from the get-go. Stop the madness, BJ.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> I'm not a BJ fan by any means, but I can't wait to see Rory unconscious. That was pretty disrespectful, if not very impressive.


Were you watching the same fight? He was landing all kinds of impressive combinationson BJ. When you hit a jab, hook, front kick combo, you can showboat all you want.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Rory should have finished a Penn that was gassed before the end of round one IMO. Not impressed with your performance.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Were you watching the same fight? He was landing all kinds of impressive combinationson BJ. When you hit a jab, hook, front kick combo, you can showboat all you want.


By that I meant he WAS impressive, my bad


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

That was embarrassing. Just confirms AGAIN how overrated BJ Penn was and still is. His conditioning AGAIN was shameful for a professional.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

jaycalgary said:


> Announcers sure sound like hacks for Rory.


Errr, when the fight is this lop sided what do you expect them to talk about? 

If the fight were a lot closer, or BJ was doing something, then maybe you could complain if they were still going on about Rory, but come on, Rory walked through BJ.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rory clowned it wasn't even a struggle. Penn needs to hang it up. Hype or die.

Honestly though rorys striking was highly improved and he looked insanely impressive. He hurt Penn more times than anyone ever has. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully the UFC doesn't put anymore steroided up "Welterweights" against Lightweights in the near future. That was awful to watch.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Im kind of sad right now. If Shogun destroys Gus i'll feel a bit better though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes! Bring on Condit!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

LMFAO at the crowd booing Macdonald out of the buidling. No one cares what you have to say, bro.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

Wow, wtf was that shit..

'Revenge'.. >.<


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wooo Rory calling out Condit.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I cnt wait for this guy to get his a** kicked.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Parky-RFC said:


> That was embarrassing. Just confirms AGAIN how overrated BJ Penn was and still is. His conditioning AGAIN was shameful for a professional.


This is the problem with these types of fights. They give people who've been watching MMA for like 2 years an excuse to talk shit.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Psh, Americans. 

WW belongs to Canada. Live with it.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Definitely not a fan of Rory.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BJ never showed up. He had absolutely nothing but hype. Not surprised he lost but extremely disappointed how he did.
Can't say Rory was better fighter because there was nobody on the other side tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Rory clowned it wasn't even a struggle. Penn needs to hang it up. Hype or die.
> 
> Honestly though rorys striking was highly improved and he looked insanely impressive. He hurt Penn more times than anyone ever has.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Probably because he's the biggest opponent he's ever fought not named Machida.


This was just an exhibition of a good middleweight beating up an undersized washed up lightweight coming out of retirement.

This is about as impressive as Roy Jones beating up Vinny Paz. Except less because in that fight Paz went an entire round without landing a punch.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> idiot Americans.
> 
> WW belongs to Canada. Live with it.


as a fellow Canadian, I want to let the Americans on the forum know that's a very minority opinion here, don't judge us by one douche from toronto.

he ninja edited out the idiot part so i put it back in


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Is anyone else getting the same serial killer/I want to wear your skin in private vibe from Rory that I am? :dunno:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Condit beats Rory in a rematch but this time more convincingly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> as a fellow Canadian, I want to let the Americans on the forum know that's a very minority opinion here, don't judge us by one douche from toronto.


Go cry in a corner, loser.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was hard to watch.....again but always a fan of BJ Penn.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm really starting to dislike Rory, but like Jones, Sonnen, the Diaz brothers, and Tito before them, Rory is starting to become a masterful heel (although Jones for some reason still thinks he's a "good guy"). The crowd absolutely hated him tonight, and who doesn't hate hipsters? Especially arrogant ones.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Is anyone else getting the same serial killer/I want to wear your skin in private vibe from Rory that I am? :dunno:


He seems like a very weird dude... Probably does some crazy shit behind closed doors that nobody wants to know about.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope Penn retires for real. That was a one sided beating.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> BJ never showed up. He had absolutely nothing but hype. Not surprised he lost but extremely disappointed how he did.
> Can't say Rory was better fighter because there was nobody on the other side tonight.


Are you daft? What were you expecting? This fight was nothing but a spectacle and the real "fight" was Rory beating the drug test.

If BJ was really motivated he would be at 155 and under Mandarich, this dudes just going out there to collect paydays.

I don't think anyone with half a mind expected him to be competitive with a guy who had 5 inches and 30lbs on him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Heartbroken for Penn.

Hopefully he doesn't retire and goes back to LW.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Shoegazer said:


> Is anyone else getting the same serial killer/I want to wear your skin in private vibe from Rory that I am? :dunno:


Yup, there's just something about the guy that scares the shit of me.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Are you daft? What were you expecting? This fight was nothing but a spectacle and the real "fight" was Rory beating the drug test.
> 
> If BJ was really motivated he would be at 155 and under Mandarich, this dudes just going out there to collect paydays.
> 
> I don't think anyone with half a mind expected him to be competitive with a guy who had 5 inches and 30lbs on him.


Are you going to cry about the size advantage forever? BJ knew Rory was bigger going into the fight. Quit making excuses for him.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Is anyone else getting the same serial killer/I want to wear your skin in private vibe from Rory that I am? :dunno:


Dude! I actually got 'scared chills' when he called out Condit.

He probably says the same thing to his ex-girlfriends!
"You embarrassed me. Now you have to pay''.

I was happy he won, until I heard him speak. That guy probably abused the family dog as a child.

I never noticed it before, but he is creepy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rory isn't a heel. He's just an unlikable jackass.

Same with Jones.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

aerius said:


> Yup, there's just something about the guy that scares the shit of me.


Ok, glad it's not just me. I think we're going to read some very disturbing things about this dude in the future. He seems to be holding on by a thread.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Are you going to cry about the size advantage forever? BJ knew Rory was bigger going into the fight. Quit making excuses for him.


Why the **** would I make excuses for BJ Penn.

I'm not even a fan of the dude. I just find it hilarious that people are taking this farce seriously.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn I didn't know Rory was such a good striker. Ir maybe Penn was never amazing at striking. Anyway Rory is certainly the future of this division


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> This is the problem with these types of fights. They give people who've been watching MMA for like 2 years an excuse to talk shit.


BJ Penn is the most overrated fighter in the history of MMA. Good fighter? Yes in his prime. But up there with the elite? No where near.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Ok, glad it's not just me. I think we're going to read some very disturbing things about this dude in the future. He seems to be holding on by a thread.


He has been making appearances on Toronto radio for a few years now. Always sounds the same too. Creepy


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Ok, glad it's not just me. I think we're going to read some very disturbing things about this dude in the future. He seems to be holding on by a thread.


You think he might have a little building in his back yard with about 4 different locks on it and "stay out" signs all aroun and nobody is allowed to go near it but him???


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

=


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Sterl said:


> =


Oh. My. God.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sterl said:


> =


Not good or bad just a force of nature.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Same dead eyes


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Same dead eyes


Alright, I'm convinced he's a closet necrophile at this point.Probably the hair.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Are you going to cry about the size advantage forever? BJ knew Rory was bigger going into the fight. Quit making excuses for him.


Exactly. I can't believe how many Penn fans love to hang on his nuts for fighting bigger guys....and then bitch endlessly about how he only keeps losing....because he fights bigger guys. 

News flash, you can't have it both ways. BJ took the fight of his own accord, so don't turn around and cry about him being too small. He obviously is a LW, but if he insists on fighting at WW, well, this is what you get.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I will support Rory even more if he's a psychopath!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> Exactly. I can't believe how many Penn fans love to hang on his nuts for fighting bigger guys....and then bitch endlessly about how he only keeps losing....because he fights bigger guys.
> 
> News flash, you can't have it both ways. BJ took the fight of his own accord, so don't turn around and cry about him being too small. He obviously is a LW, but if he insists on fighting at WW, well, this is what you get.


I can't believe how illiterate you are.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

bj you should have stayed retired, thanks for the fights but enough is enough


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The UFC got married. That means no more BJs.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> The UFC got married. That means no more BJs.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Good match your boy won.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rory is simply too skilled, too big, too strong. Man those Brazillian kicks were wicked. BJ deserves all the credit for taking every single one of those shots.

It's a changing of the guard man. UFC needs to pay everyone double for such a wicked card tonight; BJ vs Rory, Shogun vs Gustaf, Yves Edward vs Jeremy Stephens, Jorgensen vs ?, Bendo vs Diaz. Great night of fights!


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

look like a lot of people got fooled again by a shadowboxing video...... :confused05:


----------



## ferrethouse (May 27, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I think Condit beats Rory in a rematch but this time more convincingly.


You are kidding right? Rory was 20 years old at the time. He is literally twice as good today as he was then.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rory started fighting professionally when he was 16.

He still has the mind of a 16 year old with his... "I want to fight Condit and get my revenge" mentality.

Been locked in the gym too long. lol

BJ did better than I thought he would. 

BJ's still training in the stone age, Rory's training in a modern age, there's no comparing the two.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

These "Rory is creepy" comments are cracking me the **** up. He looks a lot like Kenflo if you ask me, but I definitely agree something about him creeps me the **** out.

I believe Rory tools Condit, he would have won the decision had their last fight not been stopped like 15 seconds before the bell. Rory has a very stable build for his weight class, where as Condit looks like he could fill himself out and be a more powerful athlete at 185. And for some reason I'd love to see GSP vs Ben Henderson, they have very similar builds and I'd say they're only 10lbs apart.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Rory isn't a heel. He's just an unlikable jackass.
> 
> Same with Jones.


At least Rory doesn't hide it like Jones does when he speaks. Saying he's humble and all that non-sense. When Jones talk it just seems all to fake to me. At least Rory isn't faking anything. He said what he said to BJ pre-fight and he showed it in the Octagon tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jones is Norm from Cheers compared to Rory.

I say that about Jones because it's public perception on mma forums, but honestly he's really just a normal dude.

I dont find him unlikable whatsoever.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Good win by Rory. But still, he called out a natural 155 pounder that had been retired for over a year. I think some people need to calm down with the "Condit is a dead man" type comments.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Problem is he's (BJ Penn) always got something to prove and that's a testament to his competitive nature. As one mentioned above it's a modern era of MMA as shown by Rory. He attacked from all angles; clinch, grapping, takedowns, striking with combinations, with kicks in his repertoire. BJ had three attacks. His jab, right cross and left hook. A few knees. 

The match to make is a rematch against Condit although Hendricks would be very interesting. I really wonder if he will challenge GSP.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Great fight by Rory, impressive stuff. I hope BJ goes down to 155.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> I really wonder if he will challenge GSP.


this is starting to become a problem


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No way Rory fights GSP. I hope Condit-Rory takes place.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just watched the post fight conference.

Apparently he said "he'll cross that bridge when he gets there." Then he backtracked and said no, probably not since GSP helped em a lot and he did not want to "backstab em," plus "tri-star has done a lot for his career." 

That I do respect. But it still puts a lot of questions in the air. Will they eventually fight or is this the reason why GSP will officially move up. 

After reflecting on this fight. BJ at 170 is like a V4 engine vs everyone who's a V8, at least at 155 he's running on a V6. He's simply outmatched. He could have beaten Hughes II, GSP first time, and Fitch had he not gassed. Simple as that. It's too taxing on his body to go a full three rounds even. I don't even want to see a five rounder. But in 155 he goes a full five rounds no problem. He lost the fight against Edgar the first time. I don't think he took em seriously enough. That's what put em on a tail spin. Go back to 155 reclaim the throne or at least work his way up to contender status and bow out gracefully. Heck BJ at 145 vs Aldo would be extremely interesting.

BJ brings in Hughes and he almost beats Fitch. This guy surrounds himself with a bunch of yes men. Nobody pushes em. Same scenario with Fedor and Mirco. How can you achieve optimal performances and evolve without training against people who can kick your butt on a daily basis. That's the only way to improve and test yourself. 

Flip side the LHW title holder, Rory, and the plethora of rising stars are where they are today because of their training camps. Talent will only get them so far. Just like the Lakers. You can have all the stars in the world, but without the ZEN MASTER to guide you through it's just a bit tougher. 

I think BJ will bounce back. Nate Diaz went through the same odyssey.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> y surrounds himself with a bunch of yes men. Nobody pushes em. Same scenario with Fedor and Mirco. How can you achieve optimal performances and evolve without training against people who can kick your butt on a daily basis. That's the only way to improve and test yourself.


Not sold on that. Woodley, Thompson, Askren, Hieron, Healy. Those guys were 100% pushing him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Just watched the post fight conference.
> 
> Apparently he said "he'll cross that bridge when he gets there." Then he backtracked and said no, probably not since GSP helped em a lot and he did not want to "backstab em," plus "tri-star has done a lot for his career."
> 
> That I do respect. But it still puts a lot of questions in the air. Will they eventually fight or is this the reason why GSP will officially move up.


Or when Rory moves up. He has already mentioned going to 185.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Condit would roll him if they fought again he was a wide open brawler the first time they fought.

Not really impressed by Roidy beating up a guy who he has 7 inches of reach and 30 pounds on.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> Condit would roll him if they fought again he was a wide open brawler the first time they fought.
> 
> Not really impressed by Roidy beating up a guy who he has 7 inches of reach and 30 pounds on.


^^^^^ That was anything but impressive, indeed.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> Condit would roll him if they fought again he was a wide open brawler the first time they fought.
> 
> Not really impressed by Roidy beating up a guy who he has 7 inches of reach and 30 pounds on.


I don't think "roll him" means what you think it means.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

It was sad seeing how Rory just walk through Penn. As great as WW BJ Penn once was, he can't hang with the big guys any more.

If he wants to continue to fight, he need to do it at 155 (where he still can be a beast) if not, I would rather see him retire.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

BJ weighed in at 168 - that tells me he didn't do much with his weight leading up to the fight.

That's probably what he weighs naturally when he's training for a fight, so he either has to cut from ~168 to 155, or just take fights at 170, but against bigger opponents who are cutting weight. People have always questioned BJs training, dedication, etc... and I just don't think he wants to go through the weight cutting process anymore.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone know what Rory was saying to Penn during the second round?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Andrus said:


> Great fight by Rory, impressive stuff. I hope BJ goes down to 155.


I hope he just retires, He was great, but he has been passed by by a younger smarter group of trainers and fighters, Evolution of the game. I lost credits on BJ for the last time last night. Time for me to evolve with the way I bet on fights,lol..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Are you daft? What were you expecting? This fight was nothing but a spectacle and *the real "fight" was Rory beating the drug test.*
> 
> If BJ was really motivated he would be at 155 and under Mandarich, this dudes just going out there to collect paydays.
> 
> I don't think anyone with half a mind expected him to be competitive with a guy who had 5 inches and 30lbs on him.













Since he passed VADA testing, and won his fight (easily), you look like even more of a fool than everyone has already seen you to be. You hold about as much weight when talking about Rory as Jesse James talking about conspiracy theories.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fight went exactly as I expected.

I can't wait until one of the elite fighters (current day) turns out the lights for Rory Mc.Creepy. That guy, his ugly mug and his hipster style just made my most disliked fighter list.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Opinions on Rory Macdonald have really changed my feelings towards a lot of people on this board.

The guy is seriously one of the nicest and coolest people I've ever met. And because he beat the living shit out of BJ Penn everyone hates him. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Considering what BJ looked like a couple of weeks out, I was a bit disappointed when I saw him at the weigh in, looked like the same old BJ Penn. Looks exactly the same as he did for the second GSP fight.
> 
> UFC 94:
> 
> ...


Called it. Rory looked awesome. Just a shame he won't fight GSP. However, the potential of Weidman vs MacDonald for 185 title in the future sounds pretty sexy!


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Called it. Rory looked awesome. Just a shame he won't fight GSP. However, the potential of Weidman vs MacDonald for 185 title in the future sounds pretty sexy!


Arianny's gotten hotter since UFC 94 huh 
Looks like she drop a some baby fat.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Opinions on Rory Macdonald have really changed my feelings towards a lot of people on this board.
> 
> The guy is seriously one of the nicest and coolest people I've ever met. And because he beat the living shit out of BJ Penn everyone hates him. Gotta love the internet.


Honestly thats not at all the reason I'm hating on him.
I knew he was going to massacre Penn but something about him just rubs me the wrong way, he comes off as cocky, arrogant and creepy. But hey unlike you, I've never met the guy so I could be dead wrong I guess.

I just put him in the same category as Jon Jones, and I'm not a fan of his personality either. Same as with Jones I think Rory will achieve greatness as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Honestly thats not at all the reason I'm hating on him.
> I knew he was going to massacre Penn but something about him just rubs me the wrong way, he comes off as cocky, arrogant and creepy. But hey unlike you, I've never met the guy so I could be dead wrong I guess.
> 
> I just put him in the same category as Jon Jones, and I'm not a fan of his personality either. Same as with Jones I think Rory will achieve greatness as well.


It annoys the **** out of me the way mma fans are sometimes. Everyone loves the guy before this fight. Now he puts a beating on an old dog and forums turn on the guy. Not saying that's what youre doing. If you don't like him that's fine but I mean Jesus he gets shit for being a hipster yet a lot of people seem to only like guys on the way up then they take a step into a more public eye and they get hated on. 

I've never met Jon so I don't know everyone I know that has met him said he was a nice guy. But I spent the better half of my summer training with Rory and he was a really likeable and very nice guy. So I understand I'm biased but what has he done that brings him all this hate? He dresses with some style and calls out a guy that pulled out a crazy finish and beat him with second left. 

I just don't get it. I defend forums all the time to people and say that they aren't just filled with guys that never step in gyms and guys that don't train and people who are active socially outside of w.o.w and that not all of them are girlfriendsless keyboard warriors then I see stuff like the hate coming out for Rory and his clothes or people bitching about asinine things and I feel like I need to stop defending the internet.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It annoys the **** out of me the way mma fans are sometimes. Everyone loves the guy before this fight. Now he puts a beating on an old dog and forums turn on the guy. Not saying that's what youre doing. If you don't like him that's fine but I mean Jesus he gets shit for being a hipster yet a lot of people seem to only like guys on the way up then they take a step into a more public eye and they get hated on.
> 
> I've never met Jon so I don't know everyone I know that has met him said he was a nice guy. But I spent the better half of my summer training with Rory and he was a really likeable and very nice guy. So I understand I'm biased but what has he done that brings him all this hate? He dresses with some style and calls out a guy that pulled out a crazy finish and beat him with second left.
> 
> ...


Yea man I see your point and regarding the internet, well yea it's true what you say about many forums. I do think this place is better though & many or even most of the posters here are really decent people who actually have a life & all that.

In my defense I started disliking Rory before his fight was even announced. But like I said I never met him so who knows.

Forum-talk shouldn't bee taken seriously tho, I mean I normally root for people I can somewhat relate to that also bring a good fight to the octagon, Rory is an awsome fighter, I just can't realte to him as a person.
I do agree tho that sometimes we get caught up in what we see on TV and judge people way to quickly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think I'm biased as I did place a massive bet on Rory. Can't say I was too happy about winning cuz I knew it could very well be BJ's swan song. 

From an outside perspective Rory does seem a bit aloof. To me it's not about his style sense more about his demeanor. I can't quite pinpoint it. He seems devoid of any emotions or any personality. As far as being a likeable guy I can see it especially when he said he wouldn't fight GSP. That I do respect. 

Rory vs Eric Silva, Fitch or Hendricks would be interesting along with a rematch against Condit.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

Jones and Rory act totally different from each other. Sure Rory maybe creepy but he doesn't hide anything from the public. I respect people who act like how they present themselves. Jones on the other hand is a whole different story and that is why a lot of people don't like him. Also Jones said he would never fight Rashad and he did. Lets see if Rory can keep his word. 

I was rooting for BJ the whole time but he took a hell of a beating. It was hard to watch for sure and BJ got mad heart.
I didn't really like how Rory was show boating either but it didn't bother me as much as some people. It just showed how outclass BJ was.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rory is a bit of an introvert, so that's a big part of why he seems "off" to some. Others just hate him because he doesn't dress or act like a "bro". The ones who hate him because he beat their boy BJ - well, I can respect that. That's how it goes in sports.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought Rory looked outstanding. I was really impressed. Even though he is a bit of an oddball, I would definitely call myself a fan.

I hope he gets his fight with Carlos because he was kicking his ass last time until he got stopped in the 3rd.

My only question is, if he beats Carlos, then what? Him and GSP wont fight each other?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Extremely hard fight to watch.

Rory looked absolutely outstanding. He was attacking from everywhere and was far too much for Penn.

I think he'd destroy Condit in a rematch. His striking looked so improved.

But man...hard fight to watch. Especially the 2nd round.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, it's hard to appreciate the new breed of fighters when they're dismantling your favorite fighters.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Rory should fight Nate Marquardt next. He's a beast at 170 lbs. He ain't fighting GSP for the title so I wouldn't know who he would fight next after Condit.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

matryx said:


> I think Rory should fight Nate Marquardt next. He's a beast at 170 lbs. He ain't fighting GSP for the title so I wouldn't know who he would fight next after Condit.


They might not have the same relationship, but I'm pretty sure they've trained with each other. Nate's a regular at Tri-star. But yah Nate Marquardt is a very talented fighter. He had one bad fight against Chael in MW and dropped to WW. He's too good for SF. 

Nate would be a very huge test. Even Anderson said that he's one of the best at 185. 

Rory vs Condit
Rory vs Hendricks
Rory vs Fitch
Rory vs Kos just to shut em up once and for all.

Rory is a new an improved GSP in the making, simply because he has not been hurt badly in a fight so mentally he's very strong. He was willing to stand for the majority of the fight against Condit and BJ. But when he takes you down he's got some powerful GNP. GSP is very graceful with his takedowns and game implementation. Rory is there to put a hurt with a wide arsenal. Those Brazillian kicks were wicked! Ali shuffle...not so much.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought Rorys chin looked solid against Penn. he took a few hard shots.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Rory is a bit of an introvert, so that's a big part of why he seems "off" to some. Others just hate him because he doesn't dress or act like a "bro". The ones who hate him because he beat their boy BJ - well, I can respect that. That's how it goes in sports.


That, or he's a narcissistic sociopath using mixed martial arts as a tool to act out his sick fantasies until this doesn't do it for him anymore and he starts to **** and murder people. Either is a fair opinion to have though.


----------

